# CCM Delivery



## mtnbikeman (Jun 26, 2018)

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/bik/d/rare-antique-ccm-delivery/6622157767.html



It's a little pricey but looks to be all there. Could be an earlier model with the triplex cranks.


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 27, 2018)

Prewar yes. The fenders should be of the balloon type as well as numerous other non correct parts. Compare the pics with this original, fitted with optional advertising panel and  u b e r  rare factory correct wicker basket. Good bones for a build though..........


----------



## mtnbikeman (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey @ccmerz could you pm the dimensions off the basket. I would love to make one for mine possibly from copper tubing or maybe electrical conduit pipe. Like the length and width of the top square part should be good.


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 28, 2018)

I no longer own this bike!


----------



## Cbgimse (Jun 30, 2018)

I have a 36 delivery. On my bike the fork cannot fit a balloon fender. The catalogue lists 26x1-3/4 tires. A 26x2x1-3/4 wouldn't fit.


----------

